# Air Matress vs. Foam Pad/Substitute Matress



## Adrian (12 Jan 2005)

I've noticed that a lot of the experienced troops in my regiment drop their issued air matress in favour of a foam-type/rubber matress pad, which just attaches to their rucks by the normal straps without a cover.  What are the benefits/drawbacks of this, and since I was thinking to do the same (my air matress is shyte) I was wondering what some good foam/rubber pads would be to buy.


----------



## devil39 (12 Jan 2005)

Ridge Rest.   The Ridge rest is all I have every used once I got rid of the old black air mattress.   I have never used my thermarest.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Jan 2005)

Air mattress is too much effort - I hated wasting the minute or two in the morning leaning on it while the air drained out so I could pack it up.


----------



## Blakey (12 Jan 2005)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Ridge Rest.   The Ridge rest is all I have every used once I got rid of the old black air mattress.   I have never used my thermarest.



Roger that Devil, Ridge Rest all the way. I acactuallyiked the old air mat for winter ops, esespeciallyts bench making capability in the 10 man.


----------



## Adrian (13 Jan 2005)

Any ideas where to buy one?


----------



## Blakey (13 Jan 2005)

Osiris said:
			
		

> Any ideas where to buy one?



A Ridge Rest, or the old air mat?


----------



## Adrian (13 Jan 2005)

Ridge Rest of course...


----------



## Blakey (13 Jan 2005)

http://www.mec.ca/Main/content_text.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=315841
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=677965&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=747673&bmUID=1105590135750


----------



## Fusaki (13 Jan 2005)

> I acactuallyiked the old air mat for winter ops, esespeciallyts bench making capability in the 10 man.



Agreed. As well, I prefer to air matress on any EX where I know I'm not going to get bugged out. On Ex. Able Bear (Op ATHENA validation EX) we were set up in mod tents, so I opted for the comfort and warmth of the thermal rest.

But in any other situation I use my 3/4 length RidgeRest, which I keep rolled up inside my issued thermal rest bag when not in use. The bag keeps it protected, low profile, and its the fastest way to roll it up and keep it rolled.


----------



## devil39 (13 Jan 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Roger that Devil, Ridge Rest all the way. I acactuallyiked the old air mat for winter ops, esespeciallyts bench making capability in the 10 man.



Yup, especially in the old days when we didn't have bivvy bags.   Nothing worse than waking up with the bottom 2 feet of your sleeping bag wet.   In the days before even space blankets.   Only the CQ and CSM had coco matting 

Today with the bivvy bag, I still have the rubber lady somewhere, and I have absolutely no idea where my issued thermarest is.   I have never inflated it, not that it is a bad piece of kit, just not the best option at the really pointy end of the stick.


----------



## Bomber (13 Jan 2005)

Man get those black ones back in service, 3 minutes blowing it up are worth the ten ties better sleep I can get than anyone fiddling with those friggin blow hole self inflating pieces of crap.  I used the British sleeping roll for a while, it is light closed cell foam and weighs no more than any of the other mattresses.  But then I tried Black (air mattress), and it is true, you never go back.


----------



## kellywmj (13 Jan 2005)

I used the US issue OD high density foam mat in lieu of the issue inflatable mattress, have you ever the noise 50 inflating air mattresses generates in a hide? Especially the ones where the inflation bag coupling squeels? Too heavy as well.


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

when i go with army cadets the issue pad makes a good pillow, i would rather use a foam pad lighter to.


----------



## Samsquanch (19 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know if I'd catch a poo tornado for bringing my new foam pad on B1Q instead of the self inflating one issued to me. Deflating that thing in a hide or getting moving quick isn't easy with the air mat.


----------



## Yeoman (19 Jul 2007)

yes
yes you would
would you look the same as everyone else? no, therefore jackings and getting smoked
mind you in the unit, they most likely won't mind.


----------



## serac (21 Jul 2007)

I know this a really old tread, and the latest post did not talk specifically about mattress types but.
here what I use:
The Pro lite *Therm-a-rest short* and a short piece of foldable*Z Lite (therm-a-rest)* (cut for butt to neck fit).
I find it lighter than using a full length and a lot more versatile and redundant.
It works in relatively cold temp, since you can us them on top of each other or end to end.
You have a backup in case of failure, or forgotten marttress by somebody else.
both of them are foldable (I fold the therm-a-rest instead of rolling, it fits better in the backpack)
The Z-lite can also be use as a seat without any failure issues.

I'm not in the military, so those comments may be moot for some.

Thanks. I have been reading your site for a while, and enjoy it a lot.
I'm just happy to contribute with something i know something about.

Maybe somebody has other cool ideas.

EV


----------



## BDTyre (29 Jul 2007)

Samsquanch said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if I'd catch a poo tornado for bringing my new foam pad on B1Q instead of the self inflating one issued to me. Deflating that thing in a hide or getting moving quick isn't easy with the air mat.



I don't have much of a choice...its either bring my Z-Rest or nothing to BIQ.  My air mattress got a busted valve 8 months ago and when I turned it in after my last course, my QM told me not to be surprised if I don't get one before the next course (which is now only a week away).

At least I was able to score an all-green Z-Rest, not like those orange-and-grey ones they have at MEC.


----------



## Quag (31 Jul 2007)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I don't have much of a choice...its either bring my Z-Rest or nothing to BIQ.  My air mattress got a busted valve 8 months ago and when I turned it in after my last course, my QM told me not to be surprised if I don't get one before the next course (which is now only a week away).
> 
> At least I was able to score an all-green Z-Rest, not like those orange-and-grey ones they have at MEC.



So what makes you think that because you don't have it, that you can substitute with something of your own?  Would you bring your own helmet if something broke on your issued one?

Don't be so quick to assume that you will get away with this one...


----------



## BDTyre (31 Jul 2007)

I've already let my section commander know...and have been advised to bring my Z-Rest just in case, but I should be getting a new air mattress on course.


----------



## Strike (31 Jul 2007)

I picked up a great air matress for camping -- filled with down.  The stuff sack is used to inflate it and it packs extremely small.  I used it on the last winter ex I was on and was VERY warm.  It took about as much time to pack as the therma-rest and comes in black so there was no complaints from the SM.


----------



## Samsquanch (1 Aug 2007)

I think I'll bring the self deflating air matress and just sleep on the ground.


----------



## BDTyre (1 Aug 2007)

Mine had the opposite problem....I didn't need to open the valve for it to self inflate.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Aug 2007)

Not to hijack things too far, but ever woke up with a 6 inch centipede in your SB or had a snake try to crawl into your SB, or to be covered with dozens of freakish wierd ant bites?

I have. 

In this at times godless environment here in Australia, such creepy-crawlies are as common as mosquitos in Canada. Spiders the size of one's hand don't settle to good with me either, especially when they crawl into your boots. Then there is the mosquitos, and they come happy with Ross River fever, Denge Fever, and other unhappy diseases, then there is ticks which make you sick, causing lots of nureological problems, resulting in death if not looked after. Insanity!

So now, I do it the Aussie way (when the tactical situation dictates, which is most of the time). Although I pack a SB, and pad with my (yes a CF 82 ptrn) in my ruck for the just in case scenerios, in Corps other than Infantry, Swags are used. 

Here is mine set up ealrier in May, up at Shoalwater Bay north of the tropic of Capricorn, in Queensland. May was a loooooooooooong month.

Everyone has them.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (1 Aug 2007)

Even got it in Auscam! Thats special Wes. Mines a nice, simple Wild River swag, carries my sleeping bag, horse blanket, mattress and other bits and pieces inside it. Bloody awesome to jump into that, just stow it in the vehicle and roll her out with we pull up. If its cold i'll put the poles and strings up, otherwise just jump inside and pull the cover over the top.
Seriously guys, if you ever get a chance to get one and your in a vehicle, hook right in and grab it. They are totally brilliant.


----------



## Dr.Cyanide (24 Aug 2007)

You may find a Big Agnes or a Exped air mattress to be super-cozy.  They are both available from MEC.  The Agnes will have a synthetic core material while the Exped will be down.  The down will be lighter and warmer, but condensation is really not goose-down's friend, so cold weather may actually make condensation too much of a handicap.  Due to this reason, the Big Agnes is probably the better option.  Twice as thick as the Mustang AirMattress issued (it never was a therma-rest), and 3 "times as warm" (based on insulation R values).  Takes longer to inflate than a self-inflater, but in a field exercise or other situation where comfort is an important key element, it shouldn't really be a big problem.  In truely time-sensitive operational environments, especially if cold, then closed foam pads are the way to go.

That's just my two cents worth


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2007)

Ridge Rest full length, and I roll 1/4 of it up for a pillow so it's really like having the 3/4 length.

G2G


----------



## BDTyre (2 Sep 2007)

Just an update...only one of my BIQ staff bothered to comment on my Z-rest, and when I explained I hadn't been able to get a replacement air matteress, he simply said, "Well, if that's what you have, then that's what you'll use."


----------



## vigillis (20 Oct 2007)

During my time as a Ranger Instructor, I used the Exped 9.  Great piece of kit.  It did take time to inflate, but time well spent.  I had no problems with condensation even after 10 days in the field, although I used a heavy duty emergency blanket under me.   Much better than the self inflate, and the black rubber one.  Although if you can get your hands on a Caribou hide, it is the bee's kness.  Until of course the SM catches you with fur on your uniform.


----------



## TCBF (20 Oct 2007)

- The Rubber Lady: 
Plus - Good in Winter for arctic tent benches and keeping the bag off the snow.  Fast pack-up: pull the plug. Good on Very rough ground (while inflated). Can dry quick if wet.  Useful as a pool toy (fording rivers, etc).
Minus - Acts as a 'heatsink' under a human body in winter: up to 15 mph wind currents in the matress will suck the heat from you and rotate it to the foot of the matress to be chilled by the air.  Slow to inflate.  No use if leaks and easily punctured. MilSpec prohibitively expensive.

- Thermarest generic:
Plus - Some use if leaking.  Self inflation (to a point). 
Minus - Not as handy on rough ground.  Slower to dry if wet.  Not thick enough to keep s-bag out of snow. Takes longer to pack up.

Foam Pads:
Plus - Low maint.  Fast deploy and pack up.  Cheap.
Minus - Feel every rock.  Too thin to 'float' above the snow. Mounted on ruck, old 'bluefoam' pads and others tear while walking through dense conifer forests.


----------

